# Local Lessons in Wayne County?



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone.

I did okay with accuracy last year, but remain inconsistent. I don't really trust myself to shoot a deer from the stand with the bow and would like to get some lessons from some experienced archers using my compound.

If you are local and able - I am open to barter, trade, or pay for some help getting ready for this season.

I am a social worker - so if you need counseling I can give 1 therapy session for each archery lesson...:coolgleam

Honestly - if you need help in the garden, are looking for an oil change, or want a hand painting the house.... We could work something out I'm sure.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

There are a lot videos on you tube to help with form and tips to set up your bow for increased accuracy. It might help you out until someone offers.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Where are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I know Hog Wild Archery does Archery Lessons. Do you have a range you shoot at? I would be willing to show you some pointers.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Have you tried Adams Archery?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

ezcaller said:


> There are a lot videos on you tube to help with form and tips to set up your bow for increased accuracy. It might help you out until someone offers.


Thanks. This is good advice, it has gotten me to where I am right now. Always improving...personal touches help though!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

U of M Fan said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Romulus @ Wayne and 94 - there is a range at Elmer Johnson's park (free), and I can shoot up to 30 yards in the back yard...


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

fulldraw said:


> I know Hog Wild Archery does Archery Lessons. Do you have a range you shoot at? I would be willing to show you some pointers.


Thanks! I like Hog Wild - just a little out of my way and time frame for what he has to offer... My hours can be difficult.

I can shoot at the local park here in Romulus or in the yard...


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

PM sent




thegospelisgood said:


> Thanks! I like Hog Wild - just a little out of my way and time frame for what he has to offer... My hours can be difficult.
> 
> I can shoot at the local park here in Romulus or in the yard...


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Nope. No PM!


----------



## Eco (Mar 16, 2006)

I suggest lincoln bow mans club. They have many archery leagues and lots of people willing to help. It is on King rd in Brownstown


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Got a quote fr $50.00 an hour. Too rich for my blood. I am willing to pay - but 50 bux seems tight! C'mon fellas !? Help a no0b out.


----------



## savage14 (Jan 10, 2013)

most people will help for nothing.when I belonged to lincoln bowmen I would help anyone who asked .they are trying to stay in existence so formal asking may be why you were told that.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

savage14 said:


> most people will help for nothing.when I belonged to lincoln bowmen I would help anyone who asked .they are trying to stay in existence so formal asking may be why you were told that.


Well I'm still waiting for the people who will help for nothing to chime in, even though I'm willing to barter! heh.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I PM you


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

You could come by and shoot with some of my buddies and I. Would give you something to compare to. I could hang a treestand for you to shoot from. I am in Taylor


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

late for this answer now,,but ,,, join an archery club and sign up for leagues during the off season. if you don't know,,its sort of like bowling leagues except with target archery. you will learn a lot and become a much better shot, and ,,have fun,, and make some great friends,,,,who knows,,,they may even need a buddy to hunt with them.
there is just no down side to league shooting.


----------

